# Cobia Report for 3/24 & 3/23



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Anybody catching any? Navarre and Pcola


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is by far the strangest report I have ever read!?!?!?!?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was asking if anybody had a report. I got PM'd, question answered! Everybody else got what I was asking.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

saltjunkie, heard a few cobes were spotted at Nav. on Sun...but nothing ate...lots of spanish and a few scattered kings..


----------

